# Radiator- und Lüfteranordnung im System



## Phillip04 (30. August 2017)

*Radiator- und Lüfteranordnung im System*

Hey Leute, ich weiß das es dazu schon x-fache Beiträge gibt. Jedoch konnte ich aber keine zutreffende Antwort finden.
Zuerst mal die Eckdaten:

i7 6700k
GTX 1070 HOF
Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Tempered Glass
FD Kelvin S36 (360er AiO)

Nun meine Frage:
Wie ist die Radiator Anordnung am Besten? Hab den bis jetzt am Deckel montiert und die Lüfter blasen die Luft vom Gehäuse durch den Radiator und dann nach draußen. Ist es besser, die Lüfter auf der Oberseite des Radiators zu montieren? Heißt die blasen frische Luft von außen auf den Radiator und somit dann ins Gehäuse. Oder soll ich ihn gleich in der Front einbauen?

Die restlichen Lüfter in der bisherigen Anordnung:

2*140er blasen an der Front frische Luft ins Gehäuse
1*140er hinten die Luft aus dem Gehäuse


----------



## Ryle (30. August 2017)

*AW: Radiator- und Lüfteranordnung im System*

Wenn dann in die Front, so dass der Radiator Frischluft ansaugen kann. Entgegen vieler Meinungen ist es den meisten Grafikkarten auch relativ Wumpe, dass du dadurch warme Luft ins Gehäuse beförderst. Im Evolv hast du im Deckel sowieso nur Nachteile, deshalb ab in die Front damit.
Dann kannst du auch den übrigen 140er Lüfter am Deckel als Exhaust anbringen. Sollte der CPU Temperatur merklich helfen und die GPU kaum beeinflussen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. August 2017)

*AW: Radiator- und Lüfteranordnung im System*

die frage ist aber ob der 360 AiO in die Front passt beim Evolv, klar ist Platz für 3 120 Lüfter aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Phillip04 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Radiator- und Lüfteranordnung im System*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> die frage ist aber ob der 360 AiO in die Front passt beim Evolv, klar ist Platz für 3 120 Lüfter aber man weiß ja nie.



Ja hat laut Handbuch Platz.


----------



## Gerwald (9. September 2017)

*AW: Radiator- und Lüfteranordnung im System*

Das ist eine Frage wo sich die Gemüter scheiden. Genau so könnte man sagen der CPU ist es schnuppe wenn sie ein wenig warme Luft im Deckel bekommt. Was ist wenn ich zwei verbaue? Einen für CPU und GPU. Dann können auch nicht beide in der Front sein. 
In dem Fall müsste man sagen, dann extern. 

Ich denke da spielen viele Faktoren mit. Das Gehäuse, die Lüfter, welche Lüfter die Anzahl usw. Daher wird jeder auch andere Erfahrungen machen. Ich würde daher mal sagen, wichtig das es funkzoniert.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (10. September 2017)

*AW: Radiator- und Lüfteranordnung im System*

@ Phillip04
ja schon klar aber passt das dann auch mit den 1/4 Gewinde Anschlüße alles? Das wars was ich damit sagen wollte oder musst du noch die HDD Käfige oder so ausbauen.
Das Evolv soll ja auch Probleme mit der Hitze haben, was ich so gelesen haben und deswegen lassen sich manche ein neuen Deckel fräsen Phanteks EVOLV ATX CNC-Fräsbearbeitung
Würde es so machen das ich 2 360mm verbauen würde in der Front und Deckel wenns passen sollte.


----------

